

Show HN: Lectio, contextualized comments for lectures - tulpa
http://lect.io/#watch/CBYhVcO4WgI
Watch Sam Altman&#x27;s first lecture for How to Start a Startup, and participate in the discussion here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lect.io&#x2F;#watch&#x2F;CBYhVcO4WgI
======
nl
For anyone else confused: Press play before you try clicking the time markers.

Looks pretty useful apart from that!

------
LazerBear
Design could use some more work, but I like the idea. Consider using social
plugins for users. Also I love how you chose to show it off with YC's lecture.
I guess you had to wait a while for the video to be online but it was probably
worth it. That's thinking out of the box.

~~~
tulpa
Thanks! We initially made the site for a competition at school but then took
it down after we decided we didn't want to continue working on it. We decided
to revisit the project a couple days before the YC class and put up the new YC
lecture. The design definitely needs some work and there are a lot of crucial
features missing, but we'll be adding more stuff soon.

------
th0br0
Not aimed at lectures, but similar:
[http://videopath.com/](http://videopath.com/)

